# Myrtle Beach S.C.



## Steve H (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm going to be at Myrtle Beach next week. I've never been there. So I'm looking for ideas on where to eat. Primarily seafood joints. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 3, 2019)

Dude!  If you are coming to the South, you gotta find you a good pork BBQ joint.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 3, 2019)

The places I've been to: North Carolina, Virginia,Kentucky, Arkansas all have some great BBQ. But I have a seafood itch that needs to be scratched first!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 3, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> It's been so long now all the places I used to go are likely long gone dead and buried now but I suppose the Atlantic ocean is still around. If you poke around out of town somewhere you should be able to find some pit cooked whole hog barbeque someplace. Follow your nose. Don't neglect the shabby looking places, sometimes they have the best barbeque.



Thanks. I've learned long ago not to judge the book by its cover when it comes to diners. Some of the best eats I've had came from some pretty run down joints.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 3, 2019)

Steve H said:


> The places I've been to: North Carolina, Virginia,Kentucky, Arkansas all have some great BBQ. But I have a seafood itch that needs to be scratched first!


I totally understand.  I LOVE good seafood, but Middle TN isn't exactly a hotbead of fresh seafood.  Depending on how long you are there, hopefully you can do both!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 3, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I totally understand.  I LOVE good seafood, but Middle TN isn't exactly a hotbead of fresh seafood.  Depending on how long you are there, hopefully you can do both!



I'm there for a week. So I'm pretty sure I'll do some damage to both wallet and waist line....;)


----------



## joe black (Aug 3, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I'm going to be at Myrtle Beach next week. I've never been there. So I'm looking for ideas on where to eat. Primarily seafood joints. Anyone have any tips?


Sara J’s at Garden City or Lee’s Inlet Kitchen at Murrells Inlet are good quality places.  If you’re looking for quantity, ant of the Buffet places on Hwy 17 will fill you up.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 3, 2019)

joe black said:


> Sara J’s at Garden City or Lee’s Inlet Kitchen at Murrells Inlet are good quality places.  If you’re looking for quantity, ant of the Buffet places on Hwy 17 will fill you up.



Thank you for the info. I'll google them.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Aug 3, 2019)

Call the local fire department.   They're local and the know how to eat!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 3, 2019)

smokinbill1638 said:


> Call the local fire department.   They're local and the know how to eat!



I never even thought about that. I might do that, thanks.


----------



## xray (Aug 3, 2019)

I was at Myrtle beach 2 years ago. I enjoyed Pop Pops BBQ, it was a little off the beaten path but I thought it was pretty decent. They give you some fresh fried pork rinds when you get in the door.

My experience with bbq joints is limited since I’m in PA, so I don’t know how it stacks up against others.

I also ate at Captain George’s seafood restaurant. It was your typical seafood buffet. I made a pig out of myself with unlimited crab legs, shrimp and clams...so I definitely got my money’s worth. I don’t bother with all the other stuff and sides....I go right for the seafood.

I also had a good fried oyster dinner at another restaurant but I can’t remember the name.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 3, 2019)

xray said:


> I was at Myrtle beach 2 years ago. I enjoyed Pop Pops BBQ, it was a little off the beaten path but I thought it was pretty decent. They give you some fresh fried pork rinds when you get in the door.
> 
> My experience with bbq joints is limited since I’m in PA, so I don’t know how it stacks up against others.
> 
> ...



I have Capt. Georges bookmarked for a late lunch of mass quanities. The reviews sound pretty good.


----------



## xray (Aug 3, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I have Capt. Georges bookmarked for a late lunch of mass quanities. The reviews sound pretty good.



It was good. I went at dinner time so it was pretty busy. There was a long line but it moves fast.

Once my wife was done, she started bringing me plates...minimizing time waiting and maximizing chow time, lol.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2019)

xray said:


> It was good. I went at dinner time so it was pretty busy. There was a long line but it moves fast.
> 
> Once my wife was done, she started bringing me plates...minimizing time waiting and maximizing chow time, lol.




LOL---PA Men know how to train their Women;
Mrs Bear won't eat seafood, but she's good at pulling the meat out of crab legs for her Honey, and Great at waiting in lines.

Bear


----------



## Stanand23 (Aug 3, 2019)

I live in SC so myrtle beach is not that far for a vacation, if you go to Murrells Inlet you can’t go wrong with any place on the bay. Lots of great seafood in Murrells Inlet. My suggestion is to not go to ANY of the buffets they are overpriced and terrible food, not to mention crowded!


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Aug 3, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I'm going to be at Myrtle Beach next week. I've never been there. So I'm looking for ideas on where to eat. Primarily seafood joints. Anyone have any tips?


Good luck with BBQ near Myrtle beach. I’m local to the area and I’ve been disappointed in every joint I’ve tried down here. Agree with the comments about skipping buffets. Much better seafood in murrells inlet. Mr fish in Myrtle beach used to be really good but they moved to a bigger place and the quality isn’t what it used to be. Or at least the two times I’ve been there it wasn’t so we quit going. Then again fishing, bbq and cooking are my three favorite hobbies so I’m used to turning out good fresh caught seafood that was swimming hours before I cooked it so I’m a little biased.


----------



## Braz (Aug 3, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I never even thought about that. I might do that, thanks.


Just don't call them on the 911 number. That'd likely piss 'em off some.:)


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Aug 4, 2019)

LMBO yea that might be a bad idea.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Aug 4, 2019)

Like others have said, Captain George's if just want to 10#'s of crab legs and aren't really concerned about anything else.

Wahoo's in Murrell's Inlet is really good.  Not necessarily just seafood but they have good seafood dishes on the menu.  Drunken Jack's has the hands down best hush puppies I've ever eaten.

My in-laws have a house in Murrell's Inlet so we get to visit pretty frequently.  If you're looking for ribs, Greg's Cabana bar (on hwy 17) is supposed to be pretty good.  I tried them as leftovers, didn't think they were anything special but all the retirees my in-laws hang out with down there seem to love them...


----------



## Steve H (Aug 4, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> I just saw a place doing a web search that looked like they do both Q and seafood. I think it just a tad south of town. Like I said your bet odds are likely out of town just a bit and off the main drag. High rent typically means crappy food. Hog Heaven in Pawleys Island I think it was. Like I said it was a long long time ago for me.
> Myrtle Beach was our spring break destination when I was in high school. That was before computers but we had typewriters back then so had progressed from clay and stone tablets. LLPGB LLP
> 
> 
> If you're driving, it seems to me you could eat yourself silly both going and coming. Say barbecue for lunch and seafood for dinner. You could probably put on 50 pounds on the road alone, 25 going and another 25 coming back and that's not counting any you put on while you're there.



First leg of the trip done. At Woodbridge VA. Chilling with a shot or 2 and some beers. Dinner is nothing fancy. Gonna try Buffalo Philly's for subs and such.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 4, 2019)

timstalltaletav said:


> Like others have said, Captain George's if just want to 10#'s of crab legs and aren't really concerned about anything else.
> 
> Wahoo's in Murrell's Inlet is really good.  Not necessarily just seafood but they have good seafood dishes on the menu.  Drunken Jack's has the hands down best hush puppies I've ever eaten.
> 
> My in-laws have a house in Murrell's Inlet so we get to visit pretty frequently.  If you're looking for ribs, Greg's Cabana bar (on hwy 17) is supposed to be pretty good.  I tried them as leftovers, didn't think they were anything special but all the retirees my in-laws hang out with down there seem to love them...



Thank you for the advice. We will be doing Captain George's for sure.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 4, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> if you drive through Lexington NC, be sure to stop at Lexington BBQ. It's at the bottom of the hill (knob hill) I lived on as a kid. Pit cooked pulled pork shoulder. Maybe its chopped but little difference.



Not sure where the GPS will take me. But I'll keep that in mind. Thank you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Not sure where the GPS will take me. But I'll keep that in mind. Thank you.



I guess it will eventually take you just about to the Erie Canal.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Aug 4, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> Heck if it were me I'd be using that GPS to take me on a barbeque tour though the Carolinas with some stops for sea food to break the monotony. Pack your stretchy pants.



Packed!  A couple of them!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 4, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I guess it will eventually take you just about to the Erie Canal.
> 
> Bear



It could. But. Erie canal cuisine is not what I'm looking for!


----------



## xray (Aug 4, 2019)

Stanand23 said:


> I live in SC so myrtle beach is not that far for a vacation, if you go to Murrells Inlet you can’t go wrong with any place on the bay. Lots of great seafood in Murrells Inlet. My suggestion is to not go to ANY of the buffets they are overpriced and terrible food, not to mention crowded!





lowcountrygamecock said:


> Good luck with BBQ near Myrtle beach. I’m local to the area and I’ve been disappointed in every joint I’ve tried down here. Agree with the comments about skipping buffets. Much better seafood in murrells inlet. Mr fish in Myrtle beach used to be really good but they moved to a bigger place and the quality isn’t what it used to be. Or at least the two times I’ve been there it wasn’t so we quit going. Then again fishing, bbq and cooking are my three favorite hobbies so I’m used to turning out good fresh caught seafood that was swimming hours before I cooked it so I’m a little biased.



I also ate at Mr. Fish which I thought was okay, food tasted kind of bland. We stayed in Conway and went to the boathouse for happy hour specials. My wife and I would split the blackened shrimp nachos and have a beer for dinner. Cheap and easy for us.

We also stopped by Murrells Inlet on our way home, we ate at Creek Ratz.

How do you guys like living down there? Seemed awfully crowded in September when we went.


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Aug 5, 2019)

We live in Conway. Grew up here so it’s home but it is getting way too busy. Summer time is really busy. I liked Myrtle beach 15 years ago way better than what it is now.  It’s still a great place to live though.


----------



## Kevin Clark (Aug 9, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I'm going to be at Myrtle Beach next week. I've never been there. So I'm looking for ideas on where to eat. Primarily seafood joints. Anyone have any tips?


I would recommend Perrone's in Litchfield the food is amazing.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 9, 2019)

Update, went to Captain Georges. The snow crab clusters were very good. The other sides ok. If I didn't go there for the crab. Then I would have questioned the 78.00 for 2 people. Coming back from Charleston. Were we checked out the USS Yorktown. We stopped at Murrells inlet. Nice local. We stopped at the Conch Cafe. I had the Conch fritters and grilled Mahi sandwich. Which was fantastic. Wife had a flounder sandwich that she claimed was good! Back at the beach. We stopped at the Pulaski Deli. OMG!! You must try the polish sampler plate! Pierogie, cabbage rolls, polska kielbasa, oh my. Other then that. We ate at the usual greasy spoons. And cooked at the hotel. Very pleased with our stay here. But my oh my. It was hot here! I'm happy the hotel had two pools. And the beach was very nice as well.


----------



## xray (Aug 9, 2019)

Sounds like you had a good time Steve. Yeah I bypassed the sides and went straight for the high priced stuff, kinda like being on an episode of Super Market Sweep.

Conch fritters are good, we’ve eaten them plenty of times in the FL Keys.

The Pulaski deli sounds good! I thought about stopping in when I was down there but we have that kinda food on every corner here.

Glad to hear you enjoyed it! I leave for VA tonight so hopefully by this time tomorrow I’ll be cracking hardshells.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 9, 2019)

We vacation in Murrel's Inlet almost every year the first week of October. Had to leave early a three years ago for the hurricane and relocate to southern NC last year because of another hurricane. Great place(other than the hurricanes lol). Lots of great places mentioned above. Fall time is the best to go if possible. We wait till the kids are on fall break and rent a house that is 1/4 of the price that it is during the summer season. Buy a lot of fresh seafood and cook it at the house. Plus the weather is low 80's upper 70's and the ocean is still warm. Glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 9, 2019)

Glad you had a good time Steve.  Welcome to August in the "Hot and Muggy" South!


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Aug 9, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> We vacation in Murrel's Inlet almost every year the first week of October. Had to leave early a three years ago for the hurricane and relocate to southern NC last year because of another hurricane. Great place(other than the hurricanes lol). Lots of great places mentioned above. Fall time is the best to go if possible. We wait till the kids are on fall break and rent a house that is 1/4 of the price that it is during the summer season. Buy a lot of fresh seafood and cook it at the house. Plus the weather is low 80's upper 70's and the ocean is still warm. Glad you are enjoying it!


Sounds like you are a magnet for hurricanes.  I work for a utility down here.  Don't take this the wrong way but maybe you should visit a different beach far away from here for a few years if it will keep the hurricanes away from us.  Just kidding...but seriously.  Evacuation traffic is a beast down here if you don't time it right.  I love the Murrell's Inlet area.  And October is the best time to be down there.  Less people, cheaper and it's not 100 degrees like it is this week.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 9, 2019)

xray said:


> Sounds like you had a good time Steve. Yeah I bypassed the sides and went straight for the high priced stuff, kinda like being on an episode of Super Market Sweep.
> 
> Conch fritters are good, we’ve eaten them plenty of times in the FL Keys.
> 
> ...



The first time I had them was in Florida as well. I almost passed on the Pulaski deli as well. Because I'm not a stranger to that fare either. But, on impulse I thought why not? I'm glad I did. The Kielbasa was a tad leaner that I'm used to. Which did surprise me. Because I would have thought that an eatery in this area would have taken advantage of this being a tourist area and cheaped up. And had a high fat content to their food. But, I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 9, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Glad you had a good time Steve.  Welcome to August in the "Hot and Muggy" South!



Oh boy! It is warm! Coming out from the USS Yorktown in Charleston the car showed 110 degrees! Then after driving it showed a more agreeable 93! The wife and I are already talking about coming down again next year. But in May or June. A touch cooler.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 9, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> You know I'm from that neck of the woods and thoght I had it licked when I was stationed to the Philippines. I went from central Florida figureing it would be much the same. But man oh man when I stepped off that plane I thought I was walking into an oven. I must have been hitting the showers three or four times a day when I first got there. All of southeast asia was pretty much the same except for the high lands. Belive me it ain't really all that bad in the south.



I thought I knew that as well. I did used to live in Arkansas. But, after all the years away I guess I forgot.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2019)

Steve H said:


> The first time I had them was in Florida as well. I almost passed on the Pulaski deli as well. Because I'm not a stranger to that fare either. But, on impulse I thought why not? I'm glad I did. The Kielbasa was a tad leaner that I'm used to. Which did surprise me. Because I would have thought that an eatery in this area would have taken advantage of this being a tourist area and cheaped up. And had a high fat content to their food. But, I was pleasantly surprised.




You got me lost now.
I thought Pulaski was up your way, with the Salmon River running through it.
That's where Bear Jr goes for Salmon.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Aug 9, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> You got me lost now.
> I thought Pulaski was up your way, with the Salmon River running through it.
> That's where Bear Jr goes for Salmon.
> 
> Bear



Yes, it is. And that was what got me interested in trying this place down here. I figured if it was named Pulaski. Then how could I go wrong?
https://www.pulaski-deli.com/


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Yes, it is. And that was what got me interested in trying this place down here. I figured if it was named Pulaski. Then how could I go wrong?
> https://www.pulaski-deli.com/




Looks like they kidnapped Pulaski, NY!!!
Their stuff looks Great though!!
They got Pollocks down there???

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 9, 2019)

Steve H said:


> USS Yorktown


I would like to see that . Had an Uncle that served on the Yorktown in World War 2 .


----------



## Steve H (Aug 10, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks like they kidnapped Pulaski, NY!!!
> Their stuff looks Great though!!
> They got Pollocks down there???
> 
> Bear





chopsaw said:


> I would like to see that . Had an Uncle that served on the Yorktown in World War 2 .



It is an impressive sight.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 10, 2019)

A couple of pics.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Aug 10, 2019)

I love visiting the Yorktown.   We were able to watch fireworks on July 4th one year from the flight deck.   It was extremely hot though.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 10, 2019)

smokinbill1638 said:


> I love visiting the Yorktown.   We were able to watch fireworks on July 4th one year from the flight deck.   It was extremely hot though.



Hot? Heck yes! It was in the 90's the entire time here. But it was worth every drop of sweat visiting here. Were heading out in a hour or two. But we will be coming back. I bet seeing the fireworks from the flight deck was very cool!


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 10, 2019)

Thanks for sharing your experience Steve.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 10, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience Steve.



My pleasure. Once I get home I'll post some more. At the moment we are at Woodbridge, VA. Just spent 8 hours of hell on 95 north. Time for a few shots and beers!


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Aug 10, 2019)

Good luck on trip back.   Yes,  amazing! Glad you were able to go visit it.   I really enjoyed the Vietnam section also.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 10, 2019)

Thanks for the pics Steve . I have a few things that belonged to my Uncle when he was on board . I heard alot of stories when I was young . Yorktown has a history from World war 2 thru Vietnam .


----------



## Steve H (Aug 11, 2019)

While waiting for breakfast. Here are more pics.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 11, 2019)

More.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 11, 2019)

More.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 11, 2019)

And, you guessed it...more!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2019)

Great Pics, Steve!!
I heard of Skeletons in closets, but in the Rack???
Like.

Bear


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 11, 2019)

Wow this thread has legs, as they say in journalism.

I had a job that sometimes took me to military bases in the South and East. That was when the commissaries were first adopting the 802.11 wireless technology.

I sought out BBQ places and I tried to avoid the big glitzy places and go more for a mom-and-pop place. 

One thing that struck me was, the smoke flavor of the meat was much more subtle. When you walk in the door you can smell wood smoke but when you get the meat it tastes like it's oven-roasted with just a nice flavor of smoke.

BBQ here in Ohio is usually THIS IS SMOKED CAN YOU TASTE IT YET IT'S SMOKED  

And in the South, in some places you automatically get iced tea. That's nice in the heat; it has a sort of bitter pull like drinking aspirin.

Wait, this is a Myrtle Beach thread. I've been there once on a family vacation, ~1972. There was a little resort place called the Blue Surf.  It was a few cottages along the beach, and a front office. So we had our own household right there on the beach for a few days. I was 14 years old.

They had a Coca-Cola vending machine that dispensed the 6-ounce glass bottles. They had it set so cold that when you popped the cap, you could watch a finger of frost form down the center of the bottle. Had to wait for it to thaw but darn it was cold and sweet.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 11, 2019)

Excellent photos...
Like


----------

